

The Great Hacker War - rms
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Hacker_War

======
mnemonicsloth
Wikipedia promotes cargo cult social science. It's like the whole thing was
written by macro expansion.

Someday, I think there'll be archaeologists who collect this stuff and use it
to study human thought processes.

------
cellis
Classic. Nothing more to say.

